# Used Smokin-It 3D or used Cookshack AmeriQue SM066



## Slvrsurfer (Jun 11, 2019)

Hey everyone, I've came across a used Smokin-It 3D made in 2015 with a cover as well as a used Cookshack AmeriQue SM066 from 2016 with a cover and stainless steel racks.  I can get the Smokin-It for $500 and the Cookshack for $600.  Both of these look like great buys, but I'm torn between the two.  Any suggestions on what I should go for?

Really interested the ease of use features, but since they are both used, longevity and cost of repairs also comes into play.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 11, 2019)

Both are excellent electric smokers.  If I had $1,100 bucks laying around, I'd buy both!


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jun 11, 2019)

I have a Smokin' It 2 and absolutely love it. Had it for years, kept outdoors (under a cover) and have never had an issue. That said, I think the CookShack's are built a bit better and would go for that. However, you can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Jun 11, 2019)

I believe the SM066 has a digital controller, but is not a PID controller like the 3D is. And I think the 3D possibly has a higher wattage heating element.
Be sure to check the probes on the Cookshack. They have some problems with the plugs for the probes (check out their forum).


----------



## dls1 (Jun 11, 2019)

Slvrsurfer,

Sounds like you've got a couple good opportunities to pick up a quality smoker at a good price. Current prices new for each unit with a cover are around $2K for the Cookshack, and $1K for the Smokin-It. 

First, I don't know much about the Smokin-It line except that everything I have heard has been very favorable.

On the other hand, I've had a Cookshack smoker for 18-19 years though not an SM 066. The entire time I've had it it's been outside, under cover, on a large deck off of the kitchen of our house in the Chicago area and it's never failed to operate perfectly. The coldest ambient temperature I've ever used it in was -27F, and the hottest was +105F. In each case, and everything else in between, it's never missed a beat.

The only expenses I've had during my ownership was a new wood box and a set of racks about 10 years ago. No repair expenses whatsoever.

Personally, if the SM 066 was relatively clean, and operated as it should, I'd be picking it up this afternoon if it were a bit more convenient than Orange Co., CA.

Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## tallbm (Jun 11, 2019)

I'd go smoking it 3D due to having a PID controller so it will hold temp very tightly and if the controller dies you should be able to more easily replace it with another pid since it is already wired up to use one!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 11, 2019)

tallbm said:


> I'd go smoking it 3D due to having a PID controller so it will hold temp very tightly and if the controller dies you should be able to more easily replace it with another pid since it is already wired up to use one!



Those two points are why I would lean toward the 3D as well.  Plus, save a 100 bucks for meat.


----------



## Slvrsurfer (Jun 11, 2019)

thanks for your input guys!  I'm going with the smokin-it 3D.  The PID controller was the thing that did it for me.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 11, 2019)

You'll be pleased with your decision.
I know when I was looking at electrics, I had my heart set on a 3D Wifi. 
However, I couldn't get past the WAF. 
She felt it was too much $$$ to spend on something that, at the time, she thought would be used once or twice a year. 
Was she ever wrong.  
We use our SmokeTronix at least once a week weather permitting.
So, when our current smoker gives up the ghost,  the 3D wifi will replace it. 

Congratulations on the SI.  Be sure to report back on it.


----------

